# Simple, light, vinaigrette dressing



## vilasman (Aug 22, 2010)

many moons ago, I had dinner several times with a couple, i believe the wife was italian. she would make a dressing, olive oil, vinegar, salt and pepper and i think thats it. But it was soooo good. It was a light olive oil, the dressing had a light pepper taste, but no where near over powering. Anybody have a thought on whether there was a secret ingredient of what the proportions could be?


----------



## Linux (Aug 22, 2010)

vilasman said:


> many moons ago, I had dinner several times with a couple, i believe the wife was italian. she would make a dressing, olive oil, vinegar, salt and pepper and i think thats it. But it was soooo good. It was a light olive oil, the dressing had a light pepper taste, but no where near over powering. Anybody have a thought on whether there was a secret ingredient of what the proportions could be?





There is the classic vinaigrette, which, in its basic form are oil, vinegar and seasoning, which is usually mustard or herbs. To make it, combine 3 tablespoons of wine vinegar with 150ml olive oil in a screw top jar. Cover the jar and shake well to combine the ingredients. Other ingredients to experiment with include red or white wine vinegar, lemon juice, olive oil, mustard, garlic and fresh herbs including parsley, basil, chives and thyme. 


Then, there’s mine. 


Two thirds of a pint of the best extra virgin olive oil you can afford. And, I mean The Best.
One third of a pint cider vinegar 
One dessertspoon runny honey 
One dessertspoon Dijon mustard 
Two finely chopped spring onions (including green part) 
One finely chopped clove garlic 
A sprig of fresh rosemary 
2 bay leaves 
Ground black pepper 

Mix all the ingredients together in a jug, except the rosemary and bay leaves, pour into the bottle, add bay leaves and rosemary and shake well before using. This dressing not only tastes good but has all the heart protective benefits of olive oil, garlic and onions, and the digestive benefits of cider vinegar, rosemary and bay. 

Keep a bottle handy, but not in the fridge as the oil will solidify. Safely add it to almost any type of salad.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd go with a good extra virgin olive oil and red wine vinegar to start.  Salt and pepper to taste.  The standard ratio for dressings is one measure of vinegar to three of oil.  Start with that and experiment.  Once you get the ratio you like, try different vinegars.  Then try some garlic and other flavors.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 22, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> I'd go with a good extra virgin olive oil and red wine vinegar to start. Salt and pepper to taste. The standard ratio for dressings is one measure of vinegar to three of oil. Start with that and experiment. Once you get the ratio you like, try different vinegars. Then try some garlic and other flavors.


 

I do this but often add fine diced shallot,lemon juice and grated lemon peel.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I do this but often add fine diced shallot,lemon juice and grated lemon peel.



I agree.  These and other flavors are great additions.  However, vilasman is trying to recreate a simple dressing he has had before so any additions should come later and one at a time to get what he wants.


----------



## vilasman (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks for all the replies... if only i had read them 3 hrs earlier before I did a round of TJ Maxx, Ross and Marshalls I would have gotten EVOO instead of silly dish clothes


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 22, 2010)

Silly dish cloths are not a good substitution for extra virgin olive oil in a vinaigrette.  They result in a much drier dressing but they do cover the salad better!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Aug 22, 2010)

vilasman said:


> thanks for all the replies... if only i had read them 3 hrs earlier before I did a round of TJ Maxx, Ross and Marshalls I would have gotten EVOO instead of silly dish clothes


 
Say, you didn't get those silly fall dish clothes as Rosss did you?   I was looking at them too.. but passed this week.


----------



## gabagoo (Aug 22, 2010)

my wife uses white wine vinegar and adds a small amount of Dijon mustard and I am not sure what the Dijon does to it, but it is undetectable but makes the dressing so that you just cant stop eating it!!!


----------



## vilasman (Aug 23, 2010)

I contacted the person that I had dinner with and for the sake of our common love of all things food I am going to post the recipe...


You have to wash the lettuce in the spinner.  Make sure it is super  clean. No grit. I don't use iceberg. I use other kinds like red leaf  lettuce.


 Then you break it up into small pieces, trying to eliminate the  veins in the leafs as much as possible.  Cut up onion and add anything  you desire. Do not add the tomatoes until the salad is finished, as they  are runny and mix in with the dressing.


 Then buy garlic powder, not salt, and season the salad with it and seasoned salt and freshly ground black pepper.


 Then add a little drizzle at a time of virgin olive oil. Mix it on  the leaves. Then add balsamic vinegar.  Mix it on the leaves.  Oil must  go in first.  Don't drown the salad. Do a little at a time. I do small  amounts and taste to check as I go.

Let me know what you think of it


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 24, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Silly dish cloths are not a good substitution for extra virgin olive oil in a vinaigrette. They result in a much drier dressing but they do cover the salad better!


 
I laughed.


----------



## Claire (Aug 24, 2010)

I use the cruet that you can get free with a package of Good Seasons Italian salad dressing mix (even if I'm not using the mix) to get the oil/vinegar proportions right.  The only "secret ingredient"  your friend had was probably simply the brands of oil and vinegar she used, which can only be trial and error for you if she isn't around to ask.  The flavors vary a lot.  

I once had an aunt quiz me mercilessly about how I made mine, and I just told her the truth ... I use Good Seasons Zesty, extra virgin olive oil, and at the time it was balsamic vinegar (not the super expensive stuff, the less expensive).  It was funny because I was in her house and saw that she was using distilled vinegar and corn oil and regular (not zesty) seasoning packet.  Huh?  NONE of the ingredients were the same as mine!  Sometimes people ask  you for a recipe then accuse you of holding out on them!  

OFten it isn't a "secret" ingredient, it is just using the same ingredients.

When I'm not "cheating" and using a package, I use my favorite olive oil and vinegar, a clove of garlic (quite often, if you like a milder garlic flavor, you can just rub the clove over your salad bowl, then toss it).  Pinch of salt, grind of pepper.  A nice touch is a dash of worchestershire sauce.


----------

